# Smoke Hollow 44241G2 Owners



## woodscomp (Dec 16, 2011)

See my last post, Chad from OLP changed the unit out under warranty and now I have a properly functioning smoker.  Very pleased.

Hello:

Anyone out there running a Smoke Hollow 44241G2 smoker I sure could use some help. I bought this thing last month at my local sporting goods store for a great price.  However now I am thinking that I wasted $330.

I am now at this very moment smoking for the second time, I can not get the cook box above 190 without setting the chips afire.  The flames on the burners seem to be off kilter but it's too late right now to take it all apart to try and adjust them.  And the vents have to be almost closed or I am just running a wood chip fire.

What I am really wanting to know before I go and disassemble the burner grid does anyone out there have this model of smoker and have you been able to smoke at proper temps in the cooking chamber?  Cause if not this thing is going to the curb for next weeks trash pickup.  I called OLP about it and there answer was to adjust the oxygen ratio on the tubes.  I can plenty of heat from them, as evidenced by the many chip fires I have had and the warped fire box, warped chip boxes, and peeling paint.  However even when it's that hot it barely gets above 210-220 in the cooking chamber.

My first foray into smoking was a success but it took 7+ hours 1.5 bags of chips and 3/4 tank of fuel to smoke a large hen cut in half, and a five pound brisket.  Even then the brisket wasn't ready I finished it in the oven wrapped tight.  

Hell I could have saved the money and had a better control from oven, although the wife would have hated me for it.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

How did your current smoke come out?  I don't own one so I can't help you with specifics, but it seems you've covered the basics in damping down your oxygen flow to smother flaming; keep your upper vent more open than your lower to let gasses escape.  Keep us posted on the unit and mods you've done.  Also, we'd be glad to welcome you officially into our group; stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself and allow us the chance to say hello!


----------



## woodscomp (Dec 18, 2011)

It turned out OK, after almost 8 hours I pulled out the hens and butt.  They had alright smoke on them, but the outsides of them were "blackened" by the excessive heat flare ups early on, which very well could have been the paint/powder coat coming out of the fire box.  I have one damper now that is inoperable because of excessive heat.  The hen were 3 pounds a piece and the butt was 5.  The butt was still bleeding at the blade so I wrapped it in foil and cooked it kahlua pork style in my oven.  There is not an upper damper, I have a smoke stack and wrapped it in foil for the first three hours or so, did not seem to make a difference.  What I have found is that the amount of water in the tray make a huge difference in the cooking.  As it evaporated the heat got more intense, the design of this unit has the water tray also double as a drip tray, it covers the entire bottom portion of the cook box totally covering the fire box.  

I also found that anything above low on the burners would just set the chips afire unless I had the dampers 90% closed.  That maybe a product of the venturi's not being correctly set.  It is a cheap chinese made smoker and I think I may go locally and have someone build me what I want.  Will cost a heck of a lot more however after spending 20+ years as Chef/cook it is very hard to use cheaply made cooking equipment.  

Things I like are the size of the smoker, the food trays are almost large enough to accommodate full size sheet pans, so I can fit almost anything I want to smoke in this thing, and can cater parties to about 75 people easily if it heated correctly.

I kind of like the drip/water tray design because there's not excessive mess below the smoker.

The things I don't like about it are the thin gauged single ply cook box sheet metal that was only painted in a normal manner, not really very good for outdoor use.  The QC on these units is so poor I question the company who designed and had them made in the PRC.  To put these things on the market as they are, they should be ashamed of themselves.  I have had this for a couple of weeks and have had it covered since I bought it.  The door latches are cheap, and have started to rust.  The gas tubes they say are stainless have rusted (if they are stainless they are the lowest grade stainless I have ever seen).  The gas tubes should be something else they will not last two years, maybe one. The chip boxes have warped, I will replace them with some heavier loaf pans.  There really is no way currently to feather the temp.  For a gas unit I was hoping for "set it and forget it", it's the reason why I chose gas over charcoal.  

Today I am going to tear it all apart and try to get this thing adjusted, later this afternoon I will give it one more shot before I decide if I totally wasted money on it and donate it.


----------



## jarrett (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having trouble with yours. I purchased one about 2 months ago, give or take. Mine seems to work ok. I see that you called them. Is there a way that they could maybe ship you the whole bottom assembly and give you a return label for the old one? If you get your problem solved you will find out that it works really well. With the one I have I can't get extremely hot temperatures but it gets warm enough to smoke meat. I hope you can get your problem solved.


----------



## woodscomp (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah I have called them and talked to someone who said "adjust the venturi".  It's spot welded in place.  At this point I am on my third smoke with it.  The down side to this particular smoker is both a blessing and a curse.  It's the water pan design and the burners.  Putting "grill style" burners on this was a mistake.  Putting a water pan that covers the entire firebox helps because it catches all the debris, but also blocks so much of the heat it is hard to get it just right.  I have yet to get mine above 200, however it has definite hot spots, so you need to choose where you place stuff carefully.

Funny thing is the thermometer that came on mine is dead on accurate.  I have put it in boiling water it reads correct, put it in my oven today as a second test with an over thermometer both the same.

My last attempt to contact them was through email sending pictures of the unit and the damage caused by the firebox burners etc..  The email failed so I sent them another one asking for a replacement smoker or my money back.  Have yet to hear anything from them.  If I do and they honor there warranty I will update this to reflect so.  If not I will certainly make sure I put up a very detailed critique including numerous pictures on every smoking website known to man, and curb this thing to the trash.

Love the design, the engineering needs some improvement, as does the communications from there staff.


----------



## aland (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, woodscomp- Do you still have your 44"SH?  Just wondered if you got your problems figured out. I've done different things like use the chip pans for parts bins, instead I use a 9x9 cornbread pan for the wood, a foil pan for water, put fireplace gasket around the doors, Hi-Temp sealer around the joints(which as a welder for the better part of 20 yrs), one sorry fab job!! I had to use long clamps to get the two cabinets to square up and could not use two of the screw holes. The flame adjustment can be brought down low if you light the burner on HI, then turn back towards off to get a pilot light type flame. If you wish to discuss further, post and I'll reply. Alan D


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 7, 2012)

Still not happy with it. I spent the majority of my life cooking and I have never dealt with a piece of equipment more poorly implemented than this.  I wish I was a fabricator cause I know exactly what I would build.  I know it's only $300 but the non responsiveness from OLP in inexcusable.  And I don't think that I should have to make a bunch of changes to make it work correctly. I love the concept and the design of this smoke box but there is inadequate ventilation for the heat to get into the smoke chamber.  I like the idea of the water pan the way it is because it really keeps messes down by acting as a drip pan as well and covers the entire bottom.

To date I have smoked in this thing four times and have gone through a bottle and a half of propane.  My last smoke I played with it some more to try and tune it in.  What I found is the water pan (if your using the one provided) plays more of a role in the smoke chambers temp than anything else.  At half full of steaming hot water I can get the smoke chamber to 220-230 with the fuel set just at about halfway to full on.  Anything higher than that and you are just burning wood chips.  The problem with the water pan is you have to tend it every thirty minutes at this level, and that totally negates the reason why I went gas.  The only way I have found that I can get a true temp anywhere I want it inside the box is by leaving the water pan empty.  I never had intentions of using a dry smoker.

All of my meats have turned out well except the one where OLP told me to close off the chimney if your not getting enough heat.  Go figure, they don't know how to build a smoker and they sure as in the hell don't know how to cook on one either.  My right side burner cooks about 30% hotter than the left.  It's hard to adjust for this, except to open that thing up every few hours and play musical meats. Which makes me wonder if I could use a disposable aluminum pan inside the water pan to hold the water then there might be enough coverage of heat for the box itself.  I have a friend sending me a couple of wool blankets that are going to the dumpster.  I am going to cut them to fit over the smoker using the stack as the anchor point and some straps to keep them in place, cutting off the excess so they are not down in the firebox area.  I hear f people using all kinds of things like welding blankets, water heater blankets etc.. Wool blankets are better, they don't really burn at all, and they keep the heat in even if they get wet.

All in all I am not happy with it, am trying to overcome it's flaws and learn how to deal with a POS smoker.  I have need to call them again and ask them to send me a new lower unit to this thing.

Making Pastrami tomorrow, it's all prepped and ready to go, plan to do these in pans so I can skip the braising step at the end.


----------



## jarrett (Jan 8, 2012)

I see you are still having problems. I just came here to post about my last smoke. I ran in to a problem similar to yours. In the middle of it our propane tank kicked. We had a full tank ready to go for when it happened. After we made the switch our smoker wouldn't get past 160 degrees. I found that there was a problem with the connection at the tank. It wasn't allowing enough fuel to get to the burners. In our situation all it took was a disconnect and a re-connect. This morning we went to start up the smoker and ran in to the same problem again. I think there may be a problem with the tank. In your situation it could just be the regulator not making a good fit with the propane cylinder. I hope this helps you out and once again I am sorry you are having a negative experience with your smoker.


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 8, 2012)

After starting it this morning and having both chip pans catch fire.  I can safely say that this one will be donated to Waste Connections this coming friday. Mine, perhaps not all, is a total piece of garbage.  It maybe the regulator but my issues are not from not getting enough fuel, the burners on mine cook with a huge yellow flame on the end where the holes in the burners go across the top and the rest of the holes all have nice blue flame from them.  So what ends up happening is the chip pans catch fire every single time I go to use this thing.

I am so done with thing its not even funny.


----------



## 1finder (Jan 8, 2012)

Read your post and thought I'd lend to it. Have been using a Smoke Hollow 41170H for about a month now and have had an issue with propane flow once, just reattached to tank and problem solved...This is a single burner unit, have made jerky, smoked butts and sausage and still have about 1/2 tank propane left... Very impressed to date with performance. Over all it is a solid constructed unit which was why I purchased in first place. Although new to the propane source for fuel, have always used wood and charcoal as heat source, liking the efficency so far. Temp gauge on door was/is about 40 degrees off, but that was to be expected. Had an issue with the vents on bottom back and sides of unit and flame blowing out (unit does not have a safety gas shut off if flame goes out) just made a wind shield that wraps around base and sides...problem solved. 

Once you figure out your heat settings it sure is nice to basically set it and forget it. Also, I did contact customer service once and had an immediate response to my email and they send out item free of charge...

Just my take... but so far the 41170H smoker has worked top-notch w/ only minor issues.

This site seems to be filled with alot of knowledgable people and some good advice, Thanks &
Good smoking,
Rick


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 8, 2012)

1finder the difference between the two smokers is night and day.  I looked at one of those at Gander Mountain before settling on the one I got.  This 44" model has two gas grill burners in it, whereas your model I believe had a cast brass or cast iron round burner much like what is used on a normal gas stove cook top.  Also I don't believe that on the 41" model that it has a water pan that 100% blocks the heat path from the burner to the smoke chamber.

I can turn the heat up all I want on mine but as soon as you ad load to the water pan it diminishes greatly.  Running it dry I can regulate the smoke chamber to pinpoint accuracy from the fuel dials. I guess you would have to see it in person to totally understand.

Guess I am a little jaded after giving these people my money, calling them up for help.  Sending them a few emails for help and getting no action on there end at all.  Having one day off a week and forgetting to call them on that day has delayed me on it as well.  Honestly it would be easier to pitch this thing and buy one that was made right to begin with than to keep plugging money into fuel, wood and food.


----------



## 1finder (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Woodscomp, yes I realized 2 different units, was just relaying the propane connect issue. This 41170B unit only has a single 10k btu burner that appears to be alum tubing. 
Sure, I would be frustrated also... Don't give-up without trying to correct or mod, sure you can figure out a fix ??  Good luck, Rick


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is my first weekday off in 2.5 months.  Plan to get ahold of someone at OLP about this smoker, will update as things develop.


----------



## aland (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Woodscomp-  Still having trouble? I bought a 44"SM last Sept. I, too, was let down by the results of my 1st smoke. Did 2 chickens and they tasted like I did them in the oven. I haven't been using their water pan or chip boxes. I use 2- 9x9 metal pans, 1 for wood and 1 for water. Jeff sometimes uses a cut-down coffee can for chips, etc. I place a sheet of foil above the pans to diffuse smoke, Also a sheet on the top grate to keep smoke from shooting straight out the stack. As I said before, the OLP rep said to light the burner on HI, turn back towards OFF to get a smaller flame than LOW and that seems to work really well. I've able to hold anywhere from 50-60degs to200-220 degs. My last few smokes have turned out good but not as good as I  want. I've got an AMAZNPS, a Smoke Pistol( and you can use it w/other pellets. I break up a piece of charcoal, get it hot, drop it in the barrel and pour pellets and/or chips in and it does fine except even with their pellet cartridge, it kinda wimps out and you have to poke the tube now and then to get it smoking again) but seems I get better results using the little things mentioned above. I put fireplace door fiberglass rope gasket on both doors, some Hi-Temp silicone all around the smoke box to seal the BAD fit and that helped, I think. When I bought this size, plans were to maybe make some extra cash smoking meats at Thanksgiving and Christmas as I also make jerky, Whole muscle and pressed, smoked cheese, etc, to sell. I also use a small hot plate to cold smoke which I've started cold smoking my hams, birds, fajita peppered pork loins,etc, for a couple hours or so then I put the heat on. Got that idea from the Smoke Pistol guy. I still babysit my 44" but maybe that's me. If need be, you can contact me at [email protected]. Don't give up.


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help and the info.  I was able to call OLP today and get some help.  Took new pictures of the smoker and emailed them in for review.  At a minimum I want them to replace the parts that are warped/paint peeling and rusted.  

I was told that the chip pan holders that are installed impede the heat from cook box by there angled down flanges on the sides.  I was also advised to only load one chip at a time allowing more heat to penetrate the water pan and the cook box.

Maybe it's just me but when I buy a piece of equipment I expect it to deliver what it's intended function is without having to modify it.  If something special needs to be done to get it function correctly then that should be outlined in the information manual provided as well.  Anything past that and I know I am on my own.

Love the idea behind this smoker, now waiting to hear back from OLP on what they are going to do to help me.  At this juncture I am still ready to throw the towel in on this unit, but with proper support (and either a replacement unit or parts) I will update accordingly.


----------



## aland (Jan 26, 2012)

I know the disappointment you're feeling. I guess I have to keep mine. Got too much invested. No way I could sell it and not take a loss. I know 2 guys who have 30"-36" verticals, 1-charcoal, 1-propane, and they love them. That's what prompted me and I'm glad I got the 44 for the size and I live on a farm with a 1000 gal. propane tank. My cost is $2.24 gal. Very economical. But I remember the simplicity of my 1st Brinkman,  I've got 2 but bought a 1500 watt element @ Academy Sports in OKC and as long as I've got electricity, works great. I use the element at the waterpan level as a grill. Nice and slow grilling and works great. The results of my smokes are getting alot better but I've heard in this forum each smoker has it's own personality and I believe it. I think once I get to know my smoker the results will be fantastic. Recently they've been raving about the MB 40" (?) electric and for about $299 I think. There's some great ideas on mods in here, some I'm gonna try like how to keep the smoke rolling around in there longer. I've got 4" aluminum dryer vent tubing I've thought I'd use. Even been thinking on how to use it as both propane and a stick burner. This is crazy. Good Luck.


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 26, 2012)

I know where your at with that.  I was looking on Craigslist at smokers and saw one locally for $1400 that was perfect, just too big for my driveway.  Well not to big if I could get my wife to park in the street.  I wish i had a friend who was a fabricator and welder cause I know exactly what I would have them build.  

When I first saw this unit I fell in love with the design and the fact that I could cater parties with it.  The disappointment I have had with it so far can not be expressed enough.  Talking with the OLP rep today he stated that they cooked 12 racks of ribs in one these last week and held temps in the 275 range.  Certainly they were not cooking on the same exact model I am using.  There is no way on Gods green earth for this thing to get that hot as it is intended to be setup.  

I have had some good smokes from this unit, don't own a large propane tank so at roughly $20 for 15-17 pounds of propane I have used 4 full bottles to date on about 6 smokes.  Plus the cost of the food, only had one bad turn out.  OLP on my first phone call to them said to cover the top vent if I wasn't getting enough heat in the cook box.  Well I did that and wouldn't you know it all the product inside was creosote covered, it was a total waste of about $60 worth of meat.

I am not into electric units and if I were it wood be a pellet grill.  

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## aland (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea, they told me the same thing back in September. 12 [email protected] Reckon they do 12 per week? At the time I bought mine, no one spoke of my model. Largest I believe was a 36 or 38" single burner, insulated etc. I got 1 helpful response from SoTex regarding propane smokers. I don't shut off my stack 'cept maybe cold smoking and I'll use a little can but keep it up off the top of the cabinet but both side vents usually stay open and there are 3- 3"-4" holes in the bottom. Plus, mine is is the car shed which is fairly open but the smoker is not out in the open. I do have experience with electric CookShack smokers. I don't remember the model but it stood approx. 5', had 6 or 7 racks, 2 wood boxes, computerized, programmable or use presets. I think it cost $5000 or more back in the late 90's. I fell in love with that thing. If I would have had an extra $5000, I'd have gotten one. I still  want one


----------



## sprky (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a thought and it may work for you. Put sand in your water pan, cover with foil, and place a disposable pan of water on a grate above.That's how I run my Master Forge.


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 26, 2012)

I can try that with the water pan, how much do you fill the pan? half, full?  With this design of smoker and sand in the water pan I think that skipping the water all together is what would end up working.

Aland, funny on the 12 racks of ribs that they were smoking at 275.  I hardly think that it was coincidence, I think that is a "standard" answer that Mr. Lind gives out.


----------



## poundtown (Jan 27, 2012)

Smoke Hollow 44 - You must have gotten a dud !  We love ours !

Sorry to here you boys are having trouble !  Had ours for quite a while and after getting familiar with temp levels and water evap, I have to say it is all in the method.  To bad its not "Made in America", but that's more of a political issue I am sure we are all in agreement on.

Did 12 racks of St. Louis Style ribs for my sons team and couldn't be happier.  Used the 3-2-1 recipe with some apple wood.   I think the foil is the key at the end for fall off the bone results, although I like to char them up a little for my personal taste.  

Customer Service at Smoke Hollow ?  I ordered extra rib racks a few weeks before this smoke and had a good experience with the customer service.  

Ill try and upload a pic.


----------



## woodscomp (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you mind sharing what your experiences are with cooking in this smoker?  How do you achieve your temps? Location? Are you using both chip pans? 

Also I am fully convinced that my burners are not right.  The right side def burns hotter than the left.


----------



## woodscomp (Feb 21, 2012)

Just an update, had some good conversations with Chad over at Smoke Hollow and after many emails describing the issues that I have had with this smoker, he sent me a replacement.  Will put it together tomorrow and smoke on it by the weekend.  Did take it out of the box and just looking at the gas tubes I would say these are a bit different than the last ones.  

I would have described the first set of tubes to be just plain old vanilla gas grill tubes.  The new smokers tubes are the same size but the burn holes that run along the sides and over the top are def smaller by comparison and they there is approx 1/3 less of them as they only cover about the last half of the gas tube, whereas the originals went almost all the way back to the front door of the smoker.

To say I am excited about maybe finally having a smoker that will perform as intended is an understatement.  And after the next smoke if all works as advertised I will update and amend my posts here to reflect the customer service that I received and a better review of what this things limitations are.

But for now I need to thank Chad for coming through on the warranty of this thing.


----------



## woodscomp (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I put this smoker together the other night and I do believe that Smoke Hollow (OLP) must have made some modifications to this smoker.  First thing I noticed was the burners are different as I noted before.  The other thing that is different is the placement of the bottom drip rail is now factory installed and there seems to be much better air flow through the entire unit.  I didn't save the old smoker to place them side by side for comparison.  

And finally, the most important update is the fact that this thing works exactly like it should.  Seasoned it for 3 hours prior to the first run cook session, held a temp of 230 with both burners on low using the dampers to adjust the temp was easy.

First smoke, no chips on fire, filled the water pan, filled the chip pans, lit it off the entire thing came up to temp in 20 minutes and we were smoking.  Had a 6 hour smoke session no issues at all.

I would have to say that for the money this unit could be well worth every penny spent on it, if you get the right unit.


----------



## uechikid (Mar 29, 2012)

Good to here that this worked out.  Also good to know that Smoke Hollow stands behind their products.


----------



## shotsky (May 25, 2012)

Just a couple comments about some of the problems I've read about here.

First, low temperatures are often caused by the safety mechanism in the propane tank. That mechanism, when it kicks in, throttles the gas flow so it doesn't blast propane if something happens to the hose or burner. To use it properly, have the cooker OFF, and  SLOWLY open the propane tank about 1/2 turn. After it equalizes in the hose, it can be opened a little further. If you open it QUICKLY, and the hose is empty (as if you had the burner on) then the safety mechanism may kick in and you won't see higher temperatures. This is true of ALL propane cooking devices, as it is a function of the TANKS. Some tanks trigger easier than others. I've had some really tricky tanks, and others act like they don't even have a safety mechanism. But I've never had one that I couldn't get working. If you have a tricky tank, use all the propane, then exchange it at Home Depot for a full, new tank. $20 and your old tank gets you a new, 3/4 full tank.

The other item is about flaming wood. Flame is caused by too much oxygen. Period. There are numerous ways to control the oxygen, but one of the simplest is to put the wood into foil packets first, poke maybe one good pencil sized hole in it, and let it go. No matter HOW hot you try to run your smoker, the wood burning will be controlled by the amount of oxygen that can get into the foil pack. Another way to control oxygen is with a slotted lid for the smoker box. I have a GOSM with a huge wood box, and a slotted lid. I actually put another slotted lid on top of that one to further restrict the oxygen. I tend to smoke closer to 300 most of the time, which means I must control the oxygen to the wood or I'd have flames too. A nice thing about the foil packs is that they are easy to replace during a cook. They will be very light when the wood is fully turned to ash. Always be careful about how you dispose of them - a bucket of water is best.

Lastly, the heavier smoke when getting started is bitter and loaded with creosote. When starting a smoking session, it is better to get the smoker up to temperature, and let the heavy, white smoke dissipate before putting your food in. Remember, if it smells acrid, your food will taste acrid. You want the smoke to smell pleasing to you when you put your food inside, which will produce excellent tasting food.

Hope this helps - you should be able to make excellent smoked meats on almost any smoker - the differences are usually more of convenience than function. Heat + smoke + food = good stuff. They all do that, given care in what you are doing.

John


----------



## smok (Jun 15, 2012)

woodscomp said:


> ... The other thing that is different is the placement of the *bottom drip rail is now factory installed *and there seems to be much better air flow through the entire unit.  I didn't save the old smoker to place them side by side for comparison.


Woodscomp

I just purchase a 44241G2 this month and am also experiencing the same temperature issues, too cold. Plenty of propane, nice flame, very hot in the bottom chamber, its just not able to pass through to the top chamber.

I was told by the factory to just remove the drip rail. I thought the drip rail was a nice feature and am wondering where all the grease will go without it... I guess I'll find out.

No, not happy.


----------



## cabrego (Jun 25, 2012)

I just bought this smoker at a local store and I am very happy with it so far.  I was bit worried because I read this thread prior to making the purchase, but I decided to give it a try because I really liked the size of the smoker and the build quality seemed decent on the floor model I had seen at the local store.  I smoked a brisket this weekend and it ran like a champ, ran 220-230 all night long, during seasoning the highest temp I saw was around 360 with both burners on high and no water in the water pans.

Sounds like you got your issues sorted out, I wonder why some folks are having problems, could it be assembly error?  You mentioned the drip rails are now factory installed, I wonder if there is a difference in the design.  I called OLP because I was curious and they said they had a wayy older model of the 44 inch but  it had a different model number-44241G2 is the most recent.

I got a great deal since I bought the floor model, only paid 250 for mine :)  Our  Academy store had it priced for 299, and none were in stock anywhere nor were they every going to get them again-I guess I got lucky.


----------



## brandonh1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All,

This is a very helpful thread.  I'm currently comparing the Smoke Hollow 44241G2 smoker to the Landmann 38" Smoky Mountain Two Drawer Vertical smoker #3895GLA.  

Do you guys have any experience with the Landmann products?  What attracts me most about the Smoke Hollow product is the dual-wall construction.  With that feature and the dual burners I assume that it will hold temperature better.  

The exterior dimension of the Landmann is somewhat smaller which will be helpful in getting it in and out of the back of my SUV for tailgates.  That and the better price are the attraction for this smoker.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by double wall construction cos I bought mine last Sept'11 and it has single wall. I use a fire blanket(welding blanket) to insulate but Smoke Hollow told me to get the flame down I can light it on HI and turn back to OFF to get a lower flame than Low. That was 1 of the complaints Woodscomp had. I don't know if that helps or not but I would love to hear of anything that would help me with mine. I know every smoker has it's own personality and it does ok but I think I am just used to the results I always got from my ECB. I have been thinking of how to make a fire pan for wood or charcoal to use in it cos of the area for meat. It's a dandy smoker and it's probably me but I'm glad to see more 44" SH owners posting ideas. Thanks all.


----------



## snowave (Oct 3, 2012)

Any more comments on this unit on recent experiences or new owners?  I'm still up in the air between this unit and the 24" Camp Chef Smoke Vault


----------



## woodscomp (Oct 3, 2012)

There definitely two different beasts.  I posted an update to mine in the "calling all smoke hollow owners" thread.  Don't want to retype the entire thing here.  However since Chad at Smoke Hollow replaced mine I have been happy as can be with the 44" Smoke Hollow model.  I don't expect it to last more than 3 years with the gas grill type burners they put in them, and when it does die I look forward to buying a different unit or trying to rig in a proper burner system to the cabinet if the cabinet is still in good shape.  

I will say the thing uses a ton of propane, you have to figure your trying to hold temps in a very thin sheet metal box that is acting like an oven outdoors.  I now own 4 bottles of propane and never run a smoke without having a full bottle on standby.  I would say that on average I smoke about 8-10 hours per session and that I typically use 3/4 of a bottle of propane.  

When you add it all up I think a stick burner would have been a much cheaper smoker in the long run.  Of course I have had my eyes set on the Yoder competition pellet smoker and I am quite certain the pellets aren't any cheaper.

Adding up the cost of the 44" smoker....

$300 to purchase (if it last three years that's $100 per year)

3/4 bottle of propane roughly $16 per smoke for myself
2 bags of wood chips $6.00

Plus cost of the product your smoking unless your hunting your own

It's not the cheapest way to go, but it's damn tasty.


----------



## snowave (Oct 3, 2012)

woodscomp said:


> There definitely two different beasts.  I posted an update to mine in the "calling all smoke hollow owners" thread.  Don't want to retype the entire thing here.  However since Chad at Smoke Hollow replaced mine I have been happy as can be with the 44" Smoke Hollow model.  I don't expect it to last more than 3 years with the gas grill type burners they put in them, and when it does die I look forward to buying a different unit or trying to rig in a proper burner system to the cabinet if the cabinet is still in good shape.
> 
> I will say the thing uses a ton of propane, you have to figure your trying to hold temps in a very thin sheet metal box that is acting like an oven outdoors.  I now own 4 bottles of propane and never run a smoke without having a full bottle on standby.  I would say that on average I smoke about 8-10 hours per session and that I typically use 3/4 of a bottle of propane.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the info...  if I heard of little or no problems with this unit, price wouldn't be an issue, but it just seems I keep hearing about a bunch of different problems. This has possibly made up my mind with biting on the Smoke Vault 24". Thanks again for your help.


----------



## alamar (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking at purchasing one of these monsters. Can anyone provide the dimensions of the racks. I am trying to find out the sizes but can't seem to locate a listing. Thanks.


----------



## aland (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi alamar, aland  here. The racks are 22" x 14".  I also have this model #8(G2). I suggest, if you haven't already, read all the posts.


----------



## aland (Oct 7, 2012)

To all Smoke Hollow owners and all who have square vertical smokers,  in researching gasket sealer for my SH 44" #8, I ran across a company(High-Que) in Tulsa OK that advertised replacement gasket material for Big Green Eggs in rolls. I called them, spoke to Brian and asked how long the rolls were. I told him I was wanting to seal both doors. He said that they had a lot of scrap pieces and asked for the measures of the unit, I gave them to him and he said he could fix me up with what I should need and a little extra and would only charge me $20 instead of $39( I think it was) and free shipping. They are @ 1-855-444-4783. High-Que.com. At the time, he said they were moving to Phoenix, AZ. I haven't applied the gasket yet but he said their adhesive on the back of the tape was very good just clean the area real good with acetone and I should have no problem. Hope this info might help folks. Thanks, aland


----------



## qbirdon (Dec 13, 2012)

I just replaced my Brinkmann All I One with the  Smoke Hollow 44".  I plan to fire it tomorrow morning.  I'll post the results.  Can I get a couple prayers here?  I hope my machine isn't from woodscomps' batch :-|


----------



## woodscomp (Dec 13, 2012)

Good luck on that..  I have not used mine in a few months.  I hope that I provided enough information for you to determine if it is screwed up at least.


----------

